# Brewers Yeast as a Calmer *update*



## MadMacher (8 January 2008)

Well as you know my boy was being very spooky!
Well it's been a good few weeks since starting to use brewers yeast as a calmer.
And I can honestly say I have seen a difference!
So hopefully that will continue!
For all of you that asked about how much to give!
Have asked Simple Systems and they recomend
2 tablespoons for a 16hh horse.

But anyway, good news.
Hope it is working for everyone else too.


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (8 January 2008)

Yeah...

out of interest where can you purchase it from?


----------



## MadMacher (8 January 2008)

You can buy it online or most country stores or even your local chemist type place.
Very cheap too.


----------



## jen1 (8 January 2008)

Hi there! Been watching your posts for a bit! Just started my horse on Brewers Yeast last night so he had dinner last night and breakfast today with about that amount in. REALLY hope it works as lunged him this morning and he went BONKERS! in fact he went so fast that he fell over, think he winded himself a bit as he lay there for a second then got up did a huge buck and careered round again. Thankfully he didn't have his tack on! but he did have a roller and side reins! Really don't fancy riding him tomorrow! Wish me luck! He has been on Top Spec calmer for about a month and a half now don't think it's even touched the sides so will prob stop that, waste of £44!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Roll on the summer hopefully he will chill out again with more turnout!


----------



## vickers22 (8 January 2008)

I started brewers yeast about 2 weeks ago-have fingers crossed!!


----------



## jen1 (8 January 2008)

Is that 'good' fingers crossed so far in that it's working? What were your previous 'symptoms'???!!!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (8 January 2008)

Try and use a feed which is LOW in starch, don't feed Alfa chaff, try WINERGY Equilibrium Growth as only 5% starch or WINERGY Equilibium Low as 3% starch no need to add any calmers or other feed stuff. trust me it works for my t/b mare and my sisters eventer horse, you need to find a balance more natural feed stuff...you can only but try. I have done reserch after reserch...  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.winergy.com/Products/


----------



## vickers22 (9 January 2008)

No thats a 'fingers crossed i hope it will work!!'' I doubt it will though because i think that he just gets excited in company and hunting because that the way he is!!We shall see though.....


----------



## Nosey (10 January 2008)

MadM - how long did you feed it before you noticed the benefits? Thanks.


----------



## MadMacher (10 January 2008)

For the real benefits about 7 days, but noticed a difference after 2.
But have spoken to simple systems that say it can take up to a month in different horses.


----------



## Nosey (11 January 2008)

Thanks - will give it a try - have just placed an order. Am on Nupafeed at the mo but being January haven't got a spare £90 odd to buy another batch. If this works will be lot easier on my pocket!


----------

